# is orijen red worth the extra 30 over evo?



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

evo red costs 60 dollars...orijen is 90.
Evo has more calories and more protein.
but does it have more meat?
and can they still be trusted after p and g took them over.
orijen has every protein under the sun, while evo red has lamb meal primarily( cant remember if people here said lamb is good for allergies or bad?????)

also id assume taste wise they'd be similar?

hopefully p and g didnt ruin evo as shane gave it positive reviews. 
in the avitar im dangling it to him


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

You can not go wrong with either one on paper. I'd say whichever sits better with your dog is the best one for you. 
I'd give EVO a go, and if after two or three months, it's really not sitting well, and you've taken every caution... then I'd say for you, it's not worth it. But, if all goes well then I wouldn't spend that kind of price difference for such comparable foods.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

First 10 of EVO red:
Beef,Lamb Meal,Potatoes,Eggs,Sunflower Oil,Buffalo,Lamb,Venison,Herring Oil, Natural flavours

44% protein, 23% fat.

Orijen Regional red:
Fresh deboned wild boar*, fresh deboned lamb*, fresh beef liver*, fresh deboned pork*, lamb meal, peas, salmon meal, russet potato, herring meal, fresh whole eggs*, fresh deboned bison*, potato starch, fresh deboned salmon*, pacific whitefish meal, fresh deboned walleye*

Protein: 38%, 18% fat.

I'd personally go for the EVO since it's a lot cheaper, and make up the difference in adding cooked meats, fish etc.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I doubt that the EVO has more meat protein than the Orijen; even though the total protein % is higher. I imagine the eggs are adding some significant protein in the EVO. I don't see that as a negative though.

EVO has somewhat fewer ingredients than Orijen which can be a plus. Orijen's ingredient lists have gotten so long that I think it has become a formula many dogs have problems with and it would be quite a challenge to figure out what the problem ingredients were for a dog.

If your dog does well with the EVO then I think it would be smart to stick with it and pay less. If not, then try something else.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Caty M said:


> First 10 of EVO red:
> Beef,Lamb Meal,Potatoes,Eggs,Sunflower Oil,Buffalo,Lamb,Venison,Herring Oil, Natural flavours
> 
> 44% protein, 23% fat.
> ...


jsut curious where you got these facts from. evo is only 42 percent protein.

im leaning towards the evo as 90 bucks for kibble is just unheard of.

natures variety beef and lamb is another option.i like how it has beef meal in it and is potater free.but i know people on here aid they prefer a ibble with fresh meat and nv doesnt have that. also someone told me today that turkey has too much tryptophan for dog's and NV has that.but they are probably wrong


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> *jsut curious where you got these facts from. evo is only 42 percent protein.*
> 
> im leaning towards the evo as 90 bucks for kibble is just unheard of.
> 
> natures variety beef and lamb is another option.i like how it has beef meal in it and is potater free.but i know people on here aid they prefer a ibble with fresh meat and nv doesnt have that. also someone told me today that turkey has too much tryptophan for dog's and NV has that.but they are probably wrong


The side of the bag, I have a bag of evo red meat in my storage area, and I just double checked. 

42% crude protein
22% crude fat

Caty was spot on.

Worrying about an essential amino acid content in a cooked product is a bit silly (tryptophan) as all meats contain it, in fact they are extremely close in the concentrations they contain.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Tobi said:


> The side of the bag, I have a bag of evo red meat in my storage area, and I just double checked.
> 
> 42% crude protein
> 22% crude fat
> ...


uh no she wasn't maybe you should read your posts more carefully. i was spot on, and you just proved it. im the one who said it was 42 percent protein and less fat.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

yeah i feel the same. that even if the egg makes it have a higher protein that isnt a negative. eggs are good for dogs. evo's ingredient list only looks short because they dont list out all the vitamins and vegetables. if you look at their site it;s not short. i just hope it's the same product as it;s always been


PDXdogmom said:


> I doubt that the EVO has more meat protein than the Orijen; even though the total protein % is higher. I imagine the eggs are adding some significant protein in the EVO. I don't see that as a negative though.
> 
> EVO has somewhat fewer ingredients than Orijen which can be a plus. Orijen's ingredient lists have gotten so long that I think it has become a formula many dogs have problems with and it would be quite a challenge to figure out what the problem ingredients were for a dog.
> 
> If your dog does well with the EVO then I think it would be smart to stick with it and pay less. If not, then try something else.


----------



## dr tim (Mar 27, 2011)

Fresh deboned wild boar? Are you serious? I just had a company send me some alligator food, maybe we should have a alligator based food for dogs.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Is the red more than the 80/20? I have never payed more than $75 for a bag. Although there is now a pet store near by that sells it so I have been able to get it cheaper there. Perhaps I will look into Evo for Tess's next food...


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

According to their site EVO Red has the following under the Nutrient and Guaranteed analysis

"Nutrient Analysis

Commonly referred to as Typical Nutrient Analysis (NA), this describes the nutrient content that a specific pet food formula is expected to achieve based on data from the formula database, or in some cases, from an actual laboratory assay. The goal in posting the Typical NA is to provide nutritionists and veterinarians with information that can aid in the treatment of clinical problems such as a cat with struvite or in working with overly obese dogs to prescribe feeding amounts and diet choice for the animal's success.
Nutrient Analysis Name Value (units)
CRUDE PROTEIN 44.17 %
CRUDE FAT 23.13 %
CRUDE FIBER 1.72 %"

"Guaranteed Analysis

Guaranteed Analysis describes the nutrient content required by AAFCO labeling standards to be identified on every product package. Since these are guarantees, pet food manufacturers work to formulate diets that meet or exceed the minimum requirements.
Guaranteed Analysis Name Value (units)
Crude Protein (Min) 42.0 %
Crude Fat (Min) 22.0 %
Crude Fiber (Max) 2.5 %"




dr tim said:


> Fresh deboned wild boar? Are you serious? I just had a company send me some alligator food, maybe we should have a alligator based food for dogs.


Alligator is delicious, Im sure my boys would love it! :thumb:


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I just did a search of EVO and it was on their website:
Healthy Pet Product Search ? Organic Dog Food, Dog Treats and More ? Natura Pet Products
44%/23%

That's where I got the info. According to the Orijen website it's 75/25 for the red.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Can you actually eat alligator??? What does it taste like??? I'm not sure I ever could, I love big carnivores.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> evo red costs 60 dollars...orijen is 90.
> Evo has more calories and more protein.
> but does it have more meat?
> and can they still be trusted after p and g took them over.
> ...



RC, you got something against Orijen? 

You always walk the line of wanting to buy Orijen --and-- blasting it for being overrated.

I'm just sayin'. In fun


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Caty M said:


> Can you actually eat alligator??? What does it taste like??? I'm not sure I ever could, I love big carnivores.



Caty,

Ever been to Florida? Gator Tail is a common menu item. MollyWh can probably tell you more. I haven't been down there in awhile


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> yeah i feel the same. that even if the egg makes it have a higher protein that isnt a negative. eggs are good for dogs. evo's ingredient list only looks short because they dont list out all the vitamins and vegetables. if you look at their site it;s not short. i just hope it's the same product as it;s always been


I agree in that EVO in and of itself isn't what's referred to as a "simple" ingredient list like California Natural formulas or even Canine Caviar. But EVO does have fewer meat protein sources and fewer veggies and fruit than the Orijen formulas. That's more of what I was referring to in my post #4.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> uh no she wasn't maybe you should read your posts more carefully. i was spot on, and you just proved it. im the one who said it was 42 percent protein and less fat.


I didn't actually read your post to be completely honest. so i didn't read it un carefully to begin with. 

I had posted the Guaranteed analysis (AAFCO standard for the food) that was on the bag i had handy i didn't check to see what the nutrient was (which is generally higher), Caty had posted what i assumed to be the nutrient analysis (what the manufacturer analyzes it at) I wasn't as thorough in my post as i should have been. The reason it is different is simply because they set the standard for it, and the manufacturer will go above and beyond that.

Edit: Redundant information, didn't see that Abi got it covered! :lol:


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> Caty,
> 
> Ever been to Florida? Gator Tail is a common menu item. MollyWh can probably tell you more. I haven't been down there in awhile


No.. I live in Canada, not many gators here!! Though I did live in Texas for awhile but still never had it there!! When I lived in NZ/Aus I had Kangaroo meat and emu...


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> RC, you got something against Orijen?
> 
> You always walk the line of wanting to buy Orijen --and-- blasting it for being overrated.
> 
> I'm just sayin'. In fun


was thinking of switching to a ed emat kibble, and just wasn't sure if orijen was worth the extra 30. ive never been impressed by evo red's list looks lie a lot of potatoes, but i know evo has a lot of meat according to their claims

nature's variety beef and lamb instinct looks very good....but it has no fresh meats.

i remember on this forums people talked about lamb and allergies. they either said it was really good or bad..i dont recall this exactly?

i called evo the other day and asked if they'd mail me a sample since they mail to stores(they told me in an email to ask my local stores for smaples..but no stores ever have them)...and they refused and told me to buy a bag and try it..which kinda rubbed me the wrong way. I even offered to pay shipping.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Caty M said:


> No.. I live in Canada, not many gators here!! Though I did live in Texas for awhile but still never had it there!! When I lived in NZ/Aus I had Kangaroo meat and emu...


Lived in Australia all my life and I've never once tasted emu or kangaroo haha


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Caty M said:


> Can you actually eat alligator??? What does it taste like??? I'm not sure I ever could, I love big carnivores.


Oh yes...they are YUMMY!!:biggrin: Same as snapping turtle, snake, etc!:thumb:



hmbutler said:


> Lived in Australia all my life and I've never once tasted emu or kangaroo haha


And Ive never been and Ive had Emu!LOL (Sadly not 'Roo though.....soon!! I MUST!:wink


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> And Ive never been and Ive had Emu!LOL (Sadly not 'Roo though.....soon!! I MUST!:wink


I've been told roo is quite nice, and it very lean too which is good. But I see that many roadkill kangaroos that it puts me off lol


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Haha.. yeah.. they do get hit by cars a lot. 

Hey.. send me some Roos by mail.. just label it as 'old clothes' or something.. haha. I've seen it for sale here.. for $40/kg.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

RC,

Cracked a new bag of Orijen last night.....


OHHHHHWeeeeee... my guys were going nuts last night. Had to fend them off. 

Never happened with Evo


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

kevin, i thin pdx mom makes a good point...orien sut has too many protein sources shane also went over the moon for evo red..although who knows if it;s still the same evo red it once was.
im really debating natures variety beef and lamb.
between that and evo red which do you guys prefer?


kevin bradley said:


> RC,
> 
> Cracked a new bag of Orijen last night.....
> 
> ...


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

kevin bradley said:


> Cracked a new bag of Orijen last night.....
> 
> 
> OHHHHHWeeeeee... my guys were going nuts last night. Had to fend them off.
> ...


Imagine how nuts they'd go for a rack of beef ribs Kevin :wink: :biggrin:


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> kevin, i thin pdx mom makes a good point...orien sut has too many protein sources shane also went over the moon for evo red..although who knows if it;s still the same evo red it once was.
> im really debating natures variety beef and lamb.
> between that and evo red which do you guys prefer?


Your dog may do great on one and not the other; so, of course, that may be the deciding factor. 

But on paper, I'd be incline to try the EVO Red first. It has less beef and no beef fat which is a plus in my book considering the bulk of U.S. factory farm beef quality and conditions. Also the EVO is a simpler formula. It doesn't look like they tried to include every left over food scrap available to the pet food market. Minus the vitamin/mineral packages in both foods, EVO Red has 15 food ingredients. Nature's Variety has 39 food ingredients. You got to ask why - probably they have some contract with another company to take all their scraps/waste be it fruit, vegetables or whatever. I doubt it's because the company's nutrition consultant thought that each and every one of those ingredients was important to a dog's health. I'm sure both brands have many dogs doing well on the formulas - it all boils down to what's important to you to try.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

i think you just need to pick one, give it a try, and see how it goes. reading the ingredient list is not going to tell you which one is best for YOUR dog, and it's really like splitting hairs at this point because all three are great kibbles that aren't all that different from one another. 


I'd say, go to the store, pick whichever one is cheapest, and give it a try.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> kevin, i thin pdx mom makes a good point...orien sut has too many protein sources shane also went over the moon for evo red..although who knows if it;s still the same evo red it once was.
> im really debating natures variety beef and lamb.
> between that and evo red which do you guys prefer?



EVO is a pretty sweet food on paper, RC. If the PG thing doesn't bother you, its hard to deny what a nice looking food it is. 

Its getting cheaper too, I've found at the online stores. Not sure if thats a good or bad thing.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> EVO is a pretty sweet food on paper, RC. If the PG thing doesn't bother you, its hard to deny what a nice looking food it is.
> 
> *Its getting cheaper too, I've found at the online stores. Not sure if thats a good or bad thing.*




Good if it's because a large company like P & G buys huge quantities at a lower price and passes on some of the savings.

Bad if it's because P & G is sourcing the same ingredients but at a lower quality level - then somewhat reduces the price to gain a larger consumer base.

My suspicion leans to my second statement..


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

I'M CONCERNED ABout the p and g merger =(
although i got winston some california natural gf lamb samples. and he gobbled it up..left over his earthborn ha


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

is he not doing well on eb? they have two other grain free formulas.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

The only input I can give is based on one personal experience with EVO's red meat formula. A pit bull at my shelter, Sugar, has SEVERE food allergies. When she came in, her *entire* body was pink, red and raw with open sores and thick scaly skin everywhere. She scratched her ears open so bad that on her second day her entire head was covered in blood from her shaking it. We initially thought she had a severe case of mange, but her skin scraping came back normal. She was actually dumped by her owner, claiming she "found the dog roaming" (which I know was a lie because I handled a complaint at her home the year prior!) because she had "skin problems". Anyway, skin scrape normal... so I suggested that we try a grain free food in case it was food allergies, and my boss told me I could pick the food. (It wouldn't really be feasible to put her on raw, otherwise I would have! I will try to sway her future adopter in that direction though!) I picked EVO red because the feed store where we have an account carries it and it's much more affordable with our tiny budget than Orijen is. Can I just tell you...DIFFERENT DOG almost immediately. Within a couple days the scratching stopped. Within a week or two, her ears started to heal, her coat started to grow back. Now she looks amazing. Once in a while she'll shake her head a bunch, but I'm pretty sure people are sneaking her Milkbones and crap.


----------

